# BOWTIE CONNECTION 2 DOOR FLEETWOODS



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT TODAY I PAYED A VISIT TO BOWTIE CONNECTION WHERE I SHOT NOT 1,2 BUT ALL 3 BIG BODYS ON THE BLVD.,,,,,, GAS HOPPING AN 3 WHEELING UP AN DOWN THE CITY OF PARAMOUNT AN BELLFLOWER,,

JOHN CLOSED DOWN THE SHOP FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS TODAY AS I FILM THE CARS DRIVING UP AN DOWN THE CITY,,, WE THEN HEADED TO PARAMOUNT PARK WHERE I DID A QUICK INTERVIEW WITH TOPO,, AS HE GAVE ME A BREAK DOWN N EACH CAR,,,,,

THEN WE JUMPED BACK ON THE BLVD. AS JOHN / TOPO / AN FUZZY DROVE THE CARS BACK TO THE SHOP !!!!*

*THIS IS AN EXCLUSIVE FOR VOL # 21*
[attachmentid=351439]

[attachmentid=351441]

[attachmentid=351443]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=351444]

[attachmentid=351445]


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=351447]

[attachmentid=351448]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=351450]

[attachmentid=351452]

[attachmentid=351454]


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

lets see the gas hopping and 3 wheeling pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=351456]

[attachmentid=351457]

[attachmentid=351458]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=351460]

[attachmentid=351461]

[attachmentid=351463]


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice truucha!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice pics.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=351467]

[attachmentid=351468]

[attachmentid=351470]


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

when does the new dvd come out and are these going to be on it???


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=351472]

[attachmentid=351473]

[attachmentid=351475]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

[attachmentid=351482]

*THIS WILL BE ON VOL #21 AN ALSO THE GAS HOPPING AN ALL THE STREET ACTION WAS FILM ON MY VIDEO CAMERA, I COULD'NT DRIVE TAKE PICTURES AN VIDEO TAPE AT THE SAME TIME,, TRUST ME THIS VOL # 21 WILL BE OVER 2 HR'S LONG !!!!!*


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

Relevance, we all know the cars work its not like theire big blocks of metals with 2 doors and paint :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 03:27 AM~4213634
> *[attachmentid=351482]
> 
> THIS WILL BE ON VOL #21 AN ALSO THE GAS HOPPING AN ALL THE STREET ACTION WAS FILM ON MY VIDEO CAMERA, I COULD'NT DRIVE TAKE PICTURES AN VIDEO TAPE AT THE SAME TIME,, TRUST ME THIS VOL # 21 WILL BE OVER 2 HR'S LONG !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

thats cool so when does it come out?


----------



## SydneyStyle (Aug 14, 2002)

2 thumbs up from Sydney, nice work.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

props :thumbsup: gona have to pick this one up


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 15 2005, 08:31 PM~4213666
> *Relevance, we all know the cars work its not like theire big blocks of metals with 2 doors and paint :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 15 2005, 08:31 PM~4213666
> *Relevance, we all know the cars work its not like theire big blocks of metals with 2 doors and paint :dunno:
> *


*IT'S NOT THAT DILDO, THE REASON IS BECAUSE THERE ARE ALOT ON CLEAN RIDES OUT THERE BUT NEVER SEE THE STREETS AN ESPECIALLY GAS HOP THEM OR 3 WHEEL THEM UP AN DOWN THE STREETS !!*


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Very nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 15 2005, 08:37 PM~4213726
> *:uh:
> *


im beginning to think youre in love with my truck


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 08:38 PM~4213735
> *IT'S NOT THAT DILDO, THE REASON IS BECAUSE THERE ARE ALOT ON CLEAN RIDES OUT THERE BUT NEVER SEE THE STREETS AN ESPECIALLY GAS HOP THEM OR 3 WHEEL THEM UP AN DOWN THE STREETS !!
> *


especially in your videos


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 15 2005, 08:40 PM~4213755
> *im beginning to think youre in love with my truck
> *



MAN FUK YOU AND YOUR FUKED UP TRUCK AND YOUR FUKED UP POS BIKE..YOU FUKN ******* CRACKER ...YOUR ASS ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY ...




NICE PICS TRUCHA.. :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 15 2005, 08:44 PM~4213790
> *MAN FUK YOU AND YOUR FUKED UP TRUCK AND YOUR FUKED UP POS BIKE..YOU FUKN ******* CRACKER ...YOUR ASS ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY ...
> NICE PICS TRUCHA.. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


nah i just say exactly what i mean instead of sugarcoating it like you fucking ******* bitch


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 15 2005, 08:41 PM~4213764
> *especially in your videos
> *


*AWWWWW, I SEE YOUR A FAN OF MY WORK,,,,,,* :0


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice pictures


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 15 2005, 08:51 PM~4213846
> *nice pictures
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice Truucha!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 07:27 PM~4213634
> *[attachmentid=351482]
> 
> THIS WILL BE ON VOL #21 AN ALSO THE GAS HOPPING AN ALL THE STREET ACTION WAS FILM ON MY VIDEO CAMERA, I COULD'NT DRIVE TAKE PICTURES AN VIDEO TAPE AT THE SAME TIME,, TRUST ME THIS VOL # 21 WILL BE OVER 2 HR'S LONG !!!!!
> *


YA LOOKING AT LAYITLOW HA HA HA


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THOSE ARE SUPER NICE CADDY....TRUCCHA YOU JUST KEEP DOING IT ...HAY ABOUT THE SONGS FOR 21....ILL HOOK YOU UP WITH 2


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

hey truucha highrider is mad at the world cause you never film his rojects.he knows that Topo is not the only one with brains.he got some skills too.ill pay your flight ticket as long as you film his tipe of shows.lol.


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

I have got to get me one of these. :biggrin: Look out for the blue lac in one of Ice Cube's music videos.


----------



## lv93fleetwood (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice pics, #21 should be tight.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuzzy and big Frank doin the damn thing in the sliver lac


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thats cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Nov 15 2005, 09:30 PM~4214504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think its for that NEW CHROME AND PAINT single he released


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

VERY NICE PICS.....


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@Nov 15 2005, 11:41 PM~4214886
> *i think its for that NEW CHROME AND PAINT single he released
> *


*YES IT IS,,, ICE CUBE WILL BE A SPECIAL GUEST ON VOL # 21 ALSO AS I GET THE BEHIND THE SCENES OF HIS MUSIC VIDEO AN HAVE A INTERVIEW INSIDE HIS TOUR BUS, NOW THAT IS AN EXCLUSIVE !!!*


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 02:14 AM~4215359
> *YES IT IS,,, ICE CUBE WILL BE A SPECIAL GUEST ON VOL # 21 ALSO AS I GET THE BEHIND THE SCENES OF HIS MUSIC VIDEO AN HAVE A INTERVIEW INSIDE HIS TOUR BUS, NOW THAT IS AN EXCLUSIVE !!!
> *


TRUUCHA


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

man those are fucking nice !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 15 2005, 10:45 PM~4213798
> *nah i just say exactly what i mean instead of sugarcoating it like you fucking ******* bitch
> *



YOU ARE A MORON AND SHOULD BE BANNED FROM THIS WEBSITE AND FROM LIFE.


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Cant wait to see the video. That first picture of Bowtie Connection looks like a mini car show. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

biggrin: hey you know if need help with taken pics 
just let me know


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice Homie, much props.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Nov 15 2005, 08:31 PM~4213666
> *Relevance, we all know the cars work its not like theire big blocks of metals with 2 doors and paint :dunno:
> *



whats up with this pendejo :twak:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE*

[attachmentid=352210]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

tight


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Now that pic could be a poster......That is tight as hell.....


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

someone should send these pictures to GM. The Cadillac design team will drop their jaws. :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 16 2005, 04:44 AM~4213790
> *MAN FUK YOU AND YOUR FUKED UP TRUCK AND YOUR FUKED UP POS BIKE..YOU FUKN ******* CRACKER ...YOUR ASS ALWAYS HAVE SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY ...
> NICE PICS TRUCHA.. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...






THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my god how beautiful, its my favorite cadillac of all time im serieous.....I hope to god its still in LA next summer, i wanna see it real fucking bad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Nov 16 2005, 01:15 PM~4218172
> *someone should send these pictures to GM.  The Cadillac design team will drop their jaws.  :0
> *



You're right, they will!!

Thanks for sharing Truccha and everyone involved in those rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Good shit Ulisses! And once again my hats off to John, Topo and the crew. Always putting out excellent work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

nice pictures jon..cars look good


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Nov 16 2005, 01:04 PM~4218085
> *:biggrin:
> *



WTF...this one has to be my fav...I wish I had one! :0


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 01:11 PM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *


you should make this into a poster :biggrin: when does this video come out ??


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 11:11 AM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *


Now this should be a poster! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha+Nov 15 2005, 08:48 PM~4213817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually think topo is the only person with brains hes doing shit on another level cause he realized everyone is driving the same shit. i rather not he probably would want us to ride with no front wheels. we dont have shows we have anti social gatherings


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 16 2005, 12:23 PM~4218233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That right here has completly changed lowriding in my opinion. I cannot think of any car(s) past or present that can top that. Bowtie Connection is setting the tone now.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice cars as well as nice pic props to all of you all


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 08:14 PM~4213542
> *[attachmentid=351450]
> 
> [attachmentid=351452]
> ...


What a thing of Beauty.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood ridaz (Nov 17, 2005)

bad ass fleets....how much does it cost to put the led strip through the trunk???? and to make it a 2 door????


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Fuck it, I'm buying one. :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 15 2005, 08:37 PM~4213726
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats why hes always so angry in everyones topics :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Is it true that Ice Cube bought that Blue Rag for 70G'z?


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Fuck it, I'm buying one. :biggrin:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Bowtie Connection is Setting the Standard For Everyone in the Lowrider Industry, they are The Lexus of Lowriders. Nothing but top notch cars from what I have seen come out of there, and with this lineup of untouchable cadillacs you would be a fool to think otherwise. I suggest everyone who considers themselves a true rider pic up volume 21 and tell everyone they know about these works of art. I was impressed with the first 2dr now My jaw just drops with this lineup. 
www.truucha.com 
Keep up the great work and keep us updated.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

NICE WORK BOWTIE....................


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

nice!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I like this one the best out of all three... It's just personal preferance. I love that color. Keep up the good work truucha, John, Topo... Doin big thangs


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 01:11 PM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *


Sometimes "a picture is worth a thousand words"; these rolling works of art actually do this statement justice .


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 01:11 PM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *


I'd like to take this moment to officially nominate this picture for the next POSTER!!!!!!


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 17 2005, 08:47 AM~4223969
> *I like this one the best out of all three... It's just personal preferance. I love that color. Keep up the good work truucha, John, Topo... Doin big thangs
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know what color this is?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Nov 20 2005, 08:49 PM~4245961
> *Anyone know what color this is?
> *



i dunno when i look at it look like a baby blue ...to me ..but fuk im color blind...

:angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

is one of them 2 dr hard tops that black one that was under the car cover in some dudes yard with grass growing all around it???



Very tight photo spread ... good work to the boys on them honey of rides... and good work to the Cam man ... 


Peace


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 11:11 AM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *



I can see this pic Matted, and mounted!!!!

NICEEEE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@Nov 20 2005, 07:49 PM~4245961
> *Anyone know what color this is?
> *


It's like a very light Powder Baby blue.....You think these Rides look tight in pictures? They leave you breathless in person......B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L- ...........Is All I gotta say.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Once again ,3 of the best caddys to hit the show circuit!


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Nov 21 2005, 07:44 AM~4247518
> *is one of them 2 dr hard tops that black one that was under the car cover in some dudes  yard with grass growing all around it???
> Very tight photo spread ... good work to the boys on them honey of rides... and good work to the Cam man ...
> Peace
> *



yeah its the silver/blue one


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

this looks real good  :0


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

man those are some tight ass caddys homies good shit bro.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Bowtie connections are de bomb!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Nov 17 2005, 01:10 AM~4222322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite picture...........


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Who bought the convertible?


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 2 2005, 05:03 PM~4324823
> *Who bought the convertible?
> *


i think he still has it. i talked to TOPO last night he didnt tell me it was sold.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 12:11 PM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *




What shop is building these 2dr Caddis and for how much?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

looking good


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguez1975_@Dec 3 2005, 06:47 AM~4327714
> *What shop is building these 2dr Caddis and for how much?
> *


TOPO is building them he is up here at bowtieconnection call here and ask for him he will take care of you


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

When does the video come out???


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Dec 3 2005, 11:05 AM~4327888
> *TOPO  is building them  he is up here at bowtieconnection call here and ask for him he will take care of you
> *



I tried to call BTC today, and BTC Miami, neither number worked, is there a new one? :dunno:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 14 2005, 06:04 PM~4407275
> *I tried to call BTC today, and BTC Miami,  neither number worked, is there a new one? :dunno:
> *


you proabably called the san pedro one..they moved


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

damn thats badass cant wait for this truucha to arive


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 14 2005, 07:04 PM~4407275
> *I tried to call BTC today, and BTC Miami,  neither number worked, is there a new one? :dunno:
> *


1-562-924-4610


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and bowtiesouth might be in between shops right now they r building a new place


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey homie them caddies are tight,well be talking soon. i seen it in vegas My respetos to you vatos keep them ideas comming.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 14 2005, 11:14 PM~4408586
> *and bowtiesouth might be in between shops right now they r building a new place
> *


Thats right


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

nice caddys


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: 

[attachmentid=392825]


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Bowtie definitely putting it down maad props to you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

These caddies are probably the only rides wearing vinyl tops that I find look great with them


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way it looks goox.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

that custom hood on the vert tripped me out.
it looks clean enough for it to be stock.
that car amazes me every time i see it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i take it that a 2dr fleetwood was not available from the factory,if thats the case i wanna find out what it takes to build one or what it would cost.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CABRON (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 12:11 PM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *


  

























818


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 11:11 AM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *


THAS A SICK PIC RITE THERE.!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

bowtie connections is the fuckin shit.everything they build is off the hook


----------



## TEXAS298 (Dec 29, 2005)

HERES MY FAVORITE NOT BOWTIE BUT ITS MY STYLE  BLACK TAN N CHROME ON 5.20S


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS298_@Jan 3 2006, 12:28 AM~4538164
> *HERES MY FAVORITE NOT BOWTIE BUT ITS MY STYLE  BLACK TAN N CHROME ON 5.20S
> *



its not black.... :uh: 

its blackcherry,...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way i want me one of those.havin a vert fleet here would definetly stand out.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS298_@Jan 3 2006, 12:28 AM~4538164
> *HERES MY FAVORITE NOT BOWTIE BUT ITS MY STYLE  BLACK TAN N CHROME ON 5.20S
> *



hell yea spankys fleetwood kicks ass :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

There are no words to discribe how sick these cars are! :worship: :worship: 10X fold!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 15 2005, 08:14 PM~4213542
> *[attachmentid=351450]
> 
> [attachmentid=351452]
> ...


THESE ARE KILLIN EM


----------



## BLZNKRON1K (Mar 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=409506]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice pic.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

How much would a 2 door fleetwood cost
:thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jan 19 2006, 05:34 PM~4661300
> *How much would a 2 door fleetwood cost
> :thumbsup:
> *



if you have to ask it too damn much........i want to know how many hours it took for the conversion


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

even i know its outta my league right now but i would love to have one.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats up bowtie.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

MADD PROPS to BOWTIE!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

yall boys doin it!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR.61 (Feb 1, 2006)

nice work
:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jan 31 2006, 07:10 PM~4745684
> *ttt
> *



:angry:


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Cool, aver si Dios quiere, after you guys set up a showroom at the new location; I will ride by to learn something & see how champions are made. :thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2005, 12:11 PM~4217682
> *I FORGOT 1 MORE PICTURE
> 
> [attachmentid=352210]
> *


Very nice pic.


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

is there any pics of the 2 door hard tops being built???


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED FLEETWOOD_@Oct 12 2006, 05:28 AM~6353493
> *is there any pics of the 2 door hard tops being built???
> *



360low vol 3, has eazy's red 2 door frame off with lots of chrome in the process of being built. another fine job by topo and junior! plus check the bonus menu for some xxx rated shit!


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

ROUGHLY.....How much is sumthin like that lacs r my fav but Big body coupes ands verts is muy bueno


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

love these rides :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

THOSE ARE SOME NICE CARS


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

YO HOMIE WHAT ARE THE MEASUREMENTS ON THE QTRS, I TRYING TOO MAKE DROPTOP 94-LAC :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Nov 16 2005, 01:01 PM~4218070
> *:0
> *


----------

